# Is this appropriate housing for 2 nigis and a mini?



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 25, 2009)

SOOO, we have this old shed.  We were going to expand it to use for a chicken coop, but decided to build a new coop.  We still have this building that we are not using.  It is currently about 6.5 x 10.  The new part will be 6.5 x 8.  We are thinking of putting a short dividing wall between the old part and new part.  The old part for sleeping, the new for milking and storing stuff.  

All the windows open with no glass.  The "shutters" shut pretty tightly, so I don't think it would be too drafty in winter.  We also could cover the windows with hardwire cloth or chicken wire to keep out the riff-raff.  

Is this going to be big enough for 3 small goats that are allowed to go in and out as they please?  They will have about .5 acres to run and play on, too.







The human kids have kindly donated their turtle sandbox to the goat cause.  Not sure if goats like sandboxes...











If it's big enough, can you suggest what we need to add in there to make them ocmfy?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 25, 2009)

It's certainly big enough if you don't divide it.   It's probably big enough even if you divide it in half for just those three small goats.  The issue would be if one of them is a real 'bugger' and refuses to let another one inside... there wouldn't be enough space for the third goat to get in out of the weather and away from the bossy goat.

My two Nigis have a 2x5 shelter with a dog house at the end of it and they love it.  But, they love each other.

My four dairy goats have a 12x12 inside barn stall and one of them is only allowed just inside the doorway by my herd Queen.  If it was any smaller I don't think they'd allow her inside at all.

The goats would love the sand box if you put the lid securely on it and let them use it as a rock to climb on!


----------



## cherokeerainbow (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it would be fine for the goats.  As long as they all get along (previous post).
I thought you mentioned a mini too though? That might be a bit difficult, there might be more of a pecking order issue...just keep a close eye... good luck!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know about your goats, but my chickens would sure love that sandbox


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it will be more than fine! I have a friend who has 6 nigi's, and he has a 6 x 10 shed and they do great.


----------

